# 45/410 Rossi,



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I saw A rifle I must buy it's A 45/410 revolving rifle by Rossi. Now to just get the cash up to get it. A revolving rifle has been one of my dream guns since I read colt had at one time made A revolving shotgun.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

ain't it just the coolest. i'd like to see one built on a 7 shot 357. of course i also want someone to repro a colt lightning in 327 Mag that'll also feed & shoot the 32 H&R and 32 S&W & in 357 maximum that'll feed & shoot 357 mag & 38 special.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I want one also. A friend of mine down the road just got one and I got to shoot it. I WANT ONE.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah,,,,but,,,,,,it gives me the hee bee jeebies to put my my off hand infront of the cylinders,,,,,,i guess its from so many years of shooting revolvers....


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I want one too.I have the Taurus Judge that shoots .410/.45LC.A hoot to shoot.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

ace admirer said:


> Yeah,,,,but,,,,,,it gives me the hee bee jeebies to put my my off hand infront of the cylinders,,,,,,i guess its from so many years of shooting revolvers....


Not a problem.

My son bought one of these a couple months ago. We probably have 300 45 Colts and a box of .410 through it so far. The little shields they put on it block any gas/lead jetting out through the barrel/cylinder gap. We have fired it with bare arms exclusively and have never felt a thing.

He put a red dot on his. Very fun and handy little rifle. 


Tim


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't know a thing about guns made by Rossi. What is that? An Italian company?

At any rate - if it where me - and I was to buy a revolving cylinder rifle, I'd want a Colt M1855 in rifle or carbine.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brazilian..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey, I saw one of these at the gun auction I was at yesterday. It sold for $375

See: Rossi Circuit Judge

Here is what it looked like....


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think I could buy one locally for that,but we only have one gun store,they charge what they want to.


----------

